
Ask HN: Best Alternative to TravisCI? - tbarbugli
Travis CI is pretty much down for hours today. With Travis&#x27; A team gone after the recent acquisition, it this seems to be a strong reminder that I need to find a proper alternative.<p>I used Drone, Circle, Jenkins, Hudson and Buildbot in the past and in comparison Travis was the best trade-off for me.<p>Here&#x27;s my wishlist:<p>- No maintenance required<p>- Great integration with Github, Jira, S3<p>- Support for all common programming languages and their package managers<p>- Faster than Travis if possible<p>- Build matrix and concurrent builds<p>- Decent result reporting (Travis sucks at this)
======
cdoxsey
We recently did a switch to buildkite.com. It's a bit unusual in that its a
cloud-based UI attached to agents running on your own infrastructure. If
that's an option, it may be worth a look (they do provide a cloudformation
template for AWS)

Featurewise:

\- good support for updating status in github

\- haven't tried Jira

\- it supports artifacts which can be stored in s3

\- you can use docker to build most programming languages and there are
plugins for some functionality

\- you can also install additional things on your worker nodes which could be
available when you run your build

All in all its probably less-featureful and will require a bit more setup, but
it gives you more control.

I have also used Google's cloudbuild for personal things and like it OK. It
uses cloud-builders: [https://cloud.google.com/cloud-build/docs/cloud-
builders](https://cloud.google.com/cloud-build/docs/cloud-builders). If you
set it up right its pretty fast.

~~~
tedmiston
Buildkite looks interesting and their free plan [1] is pretty generous:

> Unlimited agents

> Unlimited builds

> Unlimited artifacts

The self-hosted workers reminds me of GitLab CI runners.

[1]: [https://buildkite.com/pricing](https://buildkite.com/pricing)

------
robbiet480
It's been down for over 24 hours. This is what happens when you lay off most
of your senior engineering staff. [0]

[0]:
[https://twitter.com/ReinH/status/1098663375985229825](https://twitter.com/ReinH/status/1098663375985229825)

------
gerenuk
I'll recommend Buddy.works

We recently migrated from Codeship to Buddyworks and I could not say how much
happier we are with their platform.

Features:

\- Great support, integrates with all of the popular platforms.

\- If you are deploying to K8, you have the UI option to select a cluster,
containers, etc. and the code will be shipped there. (say goodbye to bash
scripts etc)

\- Parallel builds, if you have a microservice or similar architecture where
you need to ship code in parallel, you can self-host using Enterprise license
that starts with $170 and can get up to 20 builds in parallel. (Same thing on
SaaS would cost you nearly $1000+ or maybe more.

\- You can get on-prem solution up and running within 30 minutes.

------
gtsteve
I believe Appveyor meets your wishlist. It's known as a Windows build service
but they recently added Linux support.

We're actually moving away from them though because they don't support build
chains and artifact dependencies which is becoming an absolute requirement
now. TeamCity is a much better fit for our workflow but Appveyor was very
helpful for us to get started.

Aside from that, the only real downside however is that they update the base
images without warning which can be a real pain if that happens to break
something in the middle of a sprint.

Overall however I think the service is excellent, well designed and their
support team are very responsive and knowledgeable.

------
rochacbruno
[https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/announcing-azure-
pipe...](https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/announcing-azure-pipelines-
with-unlimited-ci-cd-minutes-for-open-source/)

~~~
rochacbruno
example of github integration
[https://github.com/rochacbruno/dynaconf/pull/142](https://github.com/rochacbruno/dynaconf/pull/142)

[https://github.com/rochacbruno/dynaconf/pull/142/checks?chec...](https://github.com/rochacbruno/dynaconf/pull/142/checks?check_run_id=87346673)

reports (junit)
[https://dev.azure.com/rochacbruno/dynaconf/_build/results?bu...](https://dev.azure.com/rochacbruno/dynaconf/_build/results?buildId=1&view=ms.vss-
test-web.build-test-results-tab)

------
photonios
You didn't mention any requirements you might have when it comes to pricing. I
am guessing you're looking for something free.

I've used Scrutinizer CI [1] in the past. It's not that well known of a player
but I really liked them because they just built something solid that works.
They have a free plan for open-source projects.

[https://scrutinizer-ci.com/](https://scrutinizer-ci.com/)

------
tuxtimo
I've migrated some of my Open Source Projects from travis to azure pipelines
lately and am quite happy with it!

It has pretty good GitHub and ecosystem (Python with pip, etc.) integration.

You should give it a try!

------
tulios
I am switching to Azure pipelines now, super decent.

------
luisehk
Gitlab CI

------
HHaan
Bitrise, if you're developing for mobile

------
markogrady
Azure DevOps

